# Portage и одновременная установка разных версий библиоте

## dish

Всем привет!

Столкнулся с такой проблемой:

Скачал портированную Neverwinter Nights, запускаю скрипт установки, а он мне в ответ:

```
Verifying archive integrity...head: `-332' option is obsolete; use `-n 332' since this will be removed in the future

 All good.

head: `-332' option is obsolete; use `-n 332' since this will be removed in the future

Uncompressing Neverwinter Nights 1.29 for Linux...............................................................................

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

./setup.sh: line 260: 31470 Aborted                 "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL

The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1

Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
```

На сайте написано, что хочет любую версию glibc, старше 2.1.

У меня стоит  glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1

Начал читать man portage, что-то про слоты, но так и не понял...  :Sad: 

Подскажите, плз, как поставить требуемую игрушкой версию, чтобы не было конфликтов у уже установленных программ.

----------

## hlroad

 *dish wrote:*   

> Подскажите, плз, как поставить требуемую игрушкой версию, чтобы не было конфликтов у уже установленных программ.

 Glibc, в общем, не та библиотека, с которой это просто сделать.

Проще посмотреть на setup.sh и понять - что же в нем не так: с большой вероятностью ему никакой новой glibc не нужно, ему нужен RedHat (или там SUSE). Короче он ищет каких-то файлов, которые в Gentoo совсем в другом месте лежат.

Посмотри как существующие ebuild'ы с этим справляются...

----------

## dish

Спасибо!

Буду пробовать!

----------

## Ernillew

А ты не пробовал говорить emerge nwn?

И все чудесно ставиться.

----------

## dish

У меня nwn на двух сидях. Тоже встанет?

а про ebuild, честно говоря, забыл. Гугль работает быстрее, чем emerge --searchdesc  :Wink: 

Пока выкачиваю distfile его, как поставлю (или не поставлю) -- расскажу  :Smile: 

----------

## Ernillew

Dish, в идеале для установки говоришь euse -E nowin перед emerge nwn  :Smile: 

И он тебе притаскивает весь архив на гиг с хвостиком и не мучаешься с виндовыми дисками  :Smile: 

Кстати, ключиком не поделишься? А то я те что были рабочие потерял, а те что есть по инету почему не кушаются заново поставленным nwn

----------

## dish

euse -E nowin ругается так:

```
readlink: слишком много аргументов

Попробуйте `readlink --help' для получения более подробного описания.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: слишком много аргументов

Попробуйте `readlink --help' для получения более подробного описания.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: слишком много аргументов

Попробуйте `readlink --help' для получения более подробного описания.

readlink: слишком много аргументов

Попробуйте `readlink --help' для получения более подробного описания.

ERROR: /make.defaults is not readable
```

А ключик вышлю в приват, как дома буду.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ernillew

ыыы когда euse ругается это значит что тебе надо сделать touch /etc/make.profile/make.defaults

а вообще я имел в виду что надо в USE добавить nowin  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Пасиб!

----------

